# Cursed images, Give 'em



## cerulean_blues (Sep 22, 2019)

I'll start.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Godzilla (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Beefchunk (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't think I'm allowed to post dick pics here


----------



## Foxosh (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## caelumcanis (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 23, 2019)

caelumcanis said:


>


This is the most cursed thing I have ever seen since I was born.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 23, 2019)

caelumcanis said:


>


Reminds me of that picture of the human/dog nursing human-dog pups that was spammed on scam advertisements in the 2000s - early 2010s


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 23, 2019)

Remember to smile!

[


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 24, 2019)

Honestly, if anyone wants to see anything truly cursed

Search up TamakiSpirit on DeviantArt and read the wolf comic she made. It's some weird, weird shit. Yet I'm oddly fascinated by it, even to this day, considering I first found it in 2013.
I'm fairly certain the comic is a troll but it is weirdly well done for one, and I unironically like it because of how screwed up and surreal it is. Call me crazy, I know I am.


----------



## Vamux (Sep 24, 2019)

Me at seeing this thread.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 24, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


>


My kitchen every year when it's Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tendo64 (Sep 24, 2019)

I made this in seventh grade...


----------



## Rina_Lagartija (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2019)

Well I found some lovely new sculptors.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 24, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> View attachment 71652




 
I’M FUCKING CRYING


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 24, 2019)

Rainfurrest 2015.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't know what the hell this is, but I just found it and then I saw this thread.
I was looking for pictures of deer to meme at nexus... ;-;


----------



## Faexie (Sep 25, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Reminds me of that picture of the human/dog nursing human-dog pups that was spammed on scam advertisements in the 2000s - early 2010s



Almost gave up one upping this one, but turns out you won't be spared the trauma


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 25, 2019)

Rina_Lagartija said:


>



Draw me like one of your french felines XD


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 25, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Almost gave up one upping this one, but turns out you won't be spared the trauma


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 25, 2019)

I love this one


----------



## Faexie (Sep 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I love this one
> View attachment 71739


Not sure what is cursed about it


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 25, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Not sure what is cursed about it


Google "Rainbow Dash jar"


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Google "Rainbow Dash jar"



...what the fuck


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 25, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


>


_'I'm walking on bun-shine~ Wooa-oooh'_


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 26, 2019)

Finally I'm on my computer that hosts most of my saved cursed images. Enjoy!


----------



## Vamux (Sep 26, 2019)

I think about this one a lot.


----------



## Faexie (Sep 26, 2019)

Vamux said:


> I think about this one a lot.
> View attachment 71824


What? That one is just cute!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## foussiremix (Sep 26, 2019)

Vamux said:


> I think about this one a lot.
> View attachment 71824


How is this cursed.
Thats adorb as heck


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## WeaselWarrior (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Google "Rainbow Dash jar"


*OH NO! NOT THE MY LITTLE PONY JAR!*


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Anyways, here is a fresh batch of Cursed-Images delivered by r/cursedimages(reddit.com: cursed images


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 5, 2020)

I went there.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 5, 2020)

One of my personal favorites, gets me chuckling every time


----------



## Furrium (Jan 5, 2020)

Creepy horror


----------



## Sairn (Jan 5, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> Creepy horror
> View attachment 78507



Just... what?  Lol


----------



## Furrium (Jan 5, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Just... what?  Lol


This is a pizza-salad.  There is pizza with pineapple, there is pizza with berries, but it makes you sick before eating.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 5, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> This is a pizza-salad.  There is pizza with pineapple, there is pizza with berries, but it makes you sick before eating.



I'm sick just looking at it xD


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Niru the Husky (Jan 5, 2020)

That's not too bad, but. . . cursed toilets are... something special


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 5, 2020)

This is a real water tower and I'm certain it's very friendly...


----------



## cerulean_blues (Jan 6, 2020)

Oh, I forgot about this thread. XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 7, 2020)

Anybody remember a game called The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 7, 2020)

well, I was hoping this thread would stay dead, but _I guess not.




_


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 20, 2020)

Infrarednexus said:


>


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 20, 2020)

CapReMount said:


> Creepy horror
> View attachment 78507


Why would you show actual snuff??! That should be censored! D:


----------



## Ghostbird (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Purplefuzz (Feb 20, 2020)

Ghostbird said:


>



You win. D :


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 20, 2020)

Ghostbird said:


>


Thank you. I actually wanted to cry myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 20, 2020)

Here's one for you- all these nightmares need a good soundtrack.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## BayoDino (Feb 22, 2020)

foussiremix said:


> View attachment 71859



Kirby with Bayonetta's legs?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Narachii (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Lev (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Tyno (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 29, 2020)

@Lev at least it's not permanent.


----------



## Lev (Feb 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Lev at least it's not permanent.


The memory in my mind is unfortunately....


----------



## Narachii (Mar 2, 2020)

Is this cursed enough?


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 2, 2020)

Narachii said:


> View attachment 81988


----------



## SakuraKitsune (Mar 4, 2020)

Cursed images, huuuuh? Well you're in for a treat!


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## SakuraKitsune (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## SakuraKitsune (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## SakuraKitsune (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 6, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> View attachment 71611
> I made this in seventh grade...


I'm pretty sure it's just a NES with Shigeru Miyamoto's face on it.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 6, 2020)

CherryFizzy said:


> View attachment 82339​


Why in the world would someone collect all of those cicada shells??


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


>


-_- why?


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 14, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Timón and Pumba would eat that

Or Andrew Zimmern lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 20, 2020)

This is kinda cursed


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## SakuraKitsune (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Ghostbird (May 21, 2020)




----------



## LizardKing05 (Jun 1, 2020)

CherryFizzy said:


> View attachment 82322​


Oh fucc no


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Ghostbird (Jun 2, 2020)

Super size saiyan


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 2, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> View attachment 71530



PorKche, huh?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 2, 2020)

This is a bit of a cursed video


----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## DingRawD (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 10, 2020)

Look at the slogan at the bottom:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 10, 2020)

I think I'd rather have Dr. Pepper tickling my innards. At least he's a doctor.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 10, 2020)

Why aren't any of you banned yet?


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## zentt (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 11, 2020)

katalistik said:


>



The worst thing about this picture is the apostrophe. Grrr.


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (Jun 12, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> View attachment 88005


GENIUS!


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 12, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody remember a game called The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion?



I've played it three times, lol.


----------



## Punji (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jun 12, 2020)

I can't cope with the existence of this episode.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 15, 2020)

See if you can find out what's off with this picture, there's Something obvious and Something else, related, a lot less obvious


----------



## SakuraKitsune (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## BabiNani (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't think beaks are supposed to do that...


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## HecticSeth (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## HecticSeth (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## HecticSeth (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 18, 2020)

HecticSeth said:


> View attachment 88368


The more I stare the more uncomfortable I feel.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2020)

This whole game is cursed:


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 22, 2020)

I know this will scare you, but...
Please do not go back to sleep once you see this.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 27, 2020)




----------

